# KA24 MAYBE IACV- Idle Air Control Valve



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

MY BOY HAS A KA24 the motor only has 90k on it,Now his motor runs fine when its cold but when its warmed up and starts driving it the car will turn off on him in 1st and 2nd gear if he doesnt keep a good amount of throttle to it but when on the highway it feels fine thats 3rd and up on the gears could this be the IACV- Idle Air Control Valve or the MAF ......thanx


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Could also Be the EGR this is also effected by the engine temp....I would look at all the emissions things. Does it blow any smoke after its warm?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the coolant temperature sensor for the ECU. If the sensor is bad, the ECU might be setting a rich mixture when the motor is fully warmed up.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

rogoman said:


> Check the coolant temperature sensor for the ECU. If the sensor is bad, the ECU might be setting a rich mixture when the motor is fully warmed up.


 the temerature sensor is located around the thermostat housing rite? the red sonsor i think
and as for the egr system how do u check that? maybe if i check the ecu itll tell me?
havent checkt for smoke it just hesitates allot of out of a stoping point when warm.....


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The temperature sensor is located on the front of the intake manifold where the top radiator hose connects. There are two sensors side-by-side; the sensor for the ECU is the larger one.

Here's how to test it:


----------



## 24EQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey I'm having the same problem. I usually have to keep going about 80 MPH on the highway for it not to start stalling on me. I guess I'll just check all the hints you guys just talked about.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

rogoman said:


> The temperature sensor is located on the front of the intake manifold where the top radiator hose connects. There are two sensors side-by-side; the sensor for the ECU is the larger one.
> 
> Here's how to test it:


o ok im test it see what happens but i think he already bought the EGR valve anyway if it isnt that then ill know for sure its his temp sensor thanx rogoman


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

SIL-S15 said:


> o ok im test it see what happens but i think he already bought the EGR valve anyway if it isnt that then ill know for sure its his temp sensor thanx rogoman


dont know if anybodys replaced there PCV VALVE on the KA24DE but im going to t/m but anyway im going to have to remove a couple of hoses from my radiator so basically i wanted to know if anybody knew how to bleed the air form the system.thanx


----------

